# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви

## gdi31

*Добрый день!

Помогите найти "1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" очень нужна.*

----------


## dana355

1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AHH9DBPP

 Хеликс;  Магазин одежды и обуви

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XGX59WRU

Не забывай Спасибо.....

----------

andrewdolg73 (28.04.2016), anna3003 (17.05.2017), David Sarsania (22.07.2013), Dufrein (01.02.2013), Euphoria-2la (09.07.2011), finishna (30.06.2016), Hanka01 (22.05.2021), Melhaar (20.04.2018), mobigig (20.07.2019), myt (05.07.2018), Night Trap (17.11.2011), OlgaRebus (15.03.2017), pafikus (06.12.2018), Spy_Hard (23.08.2012), vasinbox (03.09.2019), валеа (29.09.2013), Денис82 (16.02.2015), Юрец2 (18.01.2018)

----------


## OlegInsa73

Что делать, просит драйвер ключа защиты  «Katran-Soft»

----------

mobigig (20.07.2019)

----------


## dana355

Кто просит?

----------


## OlegInsa73

Регистрация: 24.09.2010
Сообщений: 16
Сказал(а) спасибо: 1
Поблагодарили 3 раз(а) в 2 сообщениях
dana355 пока неопределено

По умолчанию
1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AHH9DBPP

Хеликс; Магазин одежды и обуви

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XGX59WRU

Что делать, пишет структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией. У меня платформа 8.2.12.92, конфа Розница 1.0.13.2

----------


## dana355

1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация «Хеликс: Магазин Одежды и Обуви 8». Руководство пользователя (Описание конфигурации)

Убрано ругательство на отсутствие защиты (чтобы можно хотя бы полазить и посмотреть конфу).
Глубже с защищенными модулями не разбирались (если они есть, конечно).
Конфа поставлена обратно на поддержку.
-----------------------------------
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией
системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.13!

----------


## OlegInsa73

Помогите установитьт 1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AHH9DBPP

Хеликс; Магазин одежды и обуви

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XGX59WRU

_Что делать, пишет структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией._ У меня платформа 8.2.12.92, стоят две конфы Розница 1.0.13.2 и УТ 11.0 идут, а вот 1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви не запускается.

----------


## NikeSlr

> Помогите установитьт 1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AHH9DBPP
> 
> Хеликс; Магазин одежды и обуви
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XGX59WRU
> 
> _Что делать, пишет структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией._ У меня платформа 8.2.12.92, стоят две конфы Розница 1.0.13.2 и УТ 11.0 идут, а вот 1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви не запускается.


Откройте ее конфигуратором, он предложит конвертировать - конвертируйте!

----------


## dana355

> Помогите установитьт 1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AHH9DBPP
> 
> Хеликс; Магазин одежды и обуви
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XGX59WRU
> 
> _Что делать, пишет структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией._ У меня платформа 8.2.12.92, стоят две конфы Розница 1.0.13.2 и УТ 11.0 идут, а вот 1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви не запускается.


Вам для чего эта прога надо ?
Она вскрыта НЕ для работы А ПОСМОТРЕТЬ....
Если торгуете вещами с размерными рядами и не только 

СОВЕТУЮ  "Магазька"   http://www.magazka.com/

               Пи Маркет Одежда Биг
http://pimarket.ru/dress/

Но они немножко платные...НО бесплатно только сыр........

Если что надо связь dana355@yandex.ru

----------

Proza_I (07.09.2012)

----------


## bigg2

А для полноценной работы конфа магазин одежды и обуви ест?

----------


## dana355

*СОВЕТУЮ "Магазька"* http://www.magazka.com/

----------


## OlegInsa73

Тоже хотелось-бы узнать?

----------


## gdi31

Моё первое сообщение было написано *04.06.2010г.* с просьбой о помощи найти *"1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви"* (имелось в виду как положено красиво ломаную), думал по быстрячку решить этот, видимо не только мне неподъёмный вопрос, желающих предостаточно, но результатов в поисках ноль, осталось только надеяться, что появиться однажды 
*"РОБИН ГУД"* и осчастливит всех *"ЖАЖДУЮЩИХ"*.

А пока режим ожидания...:)

----------


## dana355

*Еще раз повторяю и СОВЕТУЮ "Магазька" http://www.magazka.com/
Это то же самое 1с- Предприятие только с поддержкой на сайте программы и РЕШЕНИЕ всех возникающих вопросов на форуме этого сайта*


МАГАЗьКА  умеет:

- Учитывать движение товара в разрезе его размерного ряда;
- Регистрировать продажи за наличный и безналичный расчет (банковские карты);
- Мастер возврата (обмена) товара;
- Контроль отрицательных остатков;
- Работать с дисконтными картами (накопительная система скидок);
- Вести персональный учет продаж по продавцам (план магазина, карточка продаж продавца);
- Один товар может иметь разные категории цен;
- Комплекс интересных и очень познавательных отчетов о деятельности магазина;
- Имеет гибкую систему настройки и разграничения прав пользователей, дружественный и
удобный интерфейс (принцип одной кнопки);
- поддержка распределенной базы данных;
- работа с товаром на комиссии;
- Обучаемость персонала (15-30 минут) с нуля, надежная в использовании,
контроль всех действий пользователей.
- Лучше один раз увидеть , чем сто раз услышать.

----------


## gdi31

> *Еще раз повторяю и СОВЕТУЮ "Магазька" http://www.magazka.com/
> Это то же самое 1с- Предприятие только с поддержкой на сайте программы и РЕШЕНИЕ всех возникающих вопросов на форуме этого сайта*
> 
> 
> МАГАЗьКА  умеет:
> 
> - Учитывать движение товара в разрезе его размерного ряда;
> - Регистрировать продажи за наличный и безналичный расчет (банковские карты);
> - Мастер возврата (обмена) товара;
> ...


Прям как в слогане: А ты купи слона, да купи слона...
Прям смешно:)

----------


## dana355

*Наше Я, или душа, или общественное бессознательное , не принимает частицу НЕ. То есть оно может лишь оперировать опытом который был получен.*

----------


## Сергей Скороду

а она платная ? если да то , сколько сто где бы ключик взять золотой ))) вроде по описанию неплохая вещь, dana355 ты ее автор ? пиаришся ?

----------


## dana355

Администратор и хозяин сайта это
Tatitutu - это судьба 
 Демонстрационная версия (8.46 Мбайт 2010-12-28 18:13:57)
Как правильно установить - читайте Установка программы
Пароль Адмистратора - 12345 (на первый вход в программу)

Стоимость проги на сайте 3000 р

конфигурация для платформы 1С:Предприятие 7.7 на любом форуме бесплатно

----------


## Proxa

Магазьку с ключем смотрите качайте здесь
http://rothen.ru/1c/1c77/raznoe-ot-1...i-magazka.html

----------


## segyn

магазька с ключом не качаеться чет...

----------


## segyn

магазька с ключом не качаеться чет...

----------


## Proxa

http://letitbit.net/download/64868.6...Crak).zip.html качать здесь

----------


## segyn

Во, теперь пошло, спасибо.

_Добавлено через 30 минут 17 секунд_
А магазька с портативной 1с не будет фурыкать? Или какой прогой запускать файл keygen_magazka.ert а то у мну комп не догадывается...

----------


## Proxa

все для 1с на 1c.rothen.ru

----------


## stalker1C7

все уже есть в варезнике
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=63790

----------


## segyn

Кряк к магазьке кривой, пол месяца рабыты в опу. Пиарят свою прогу мля чтоб народ покупал. Может есть у кого рабочий кряк для нее? а то данных в ней много нужных ((((

----------


## aavolkoff

Магазька - нечто ругательное ))) Яко убожество с моей любимой РТ сравнивать - как ж..пу с пальцем (палец - ес-сно РТ)

----------


## segyn

При помощи танцев с бубном работать магазьку смог. Весь трабл из-за обновления...

_Добавлено через 11 минут 15 секунд_



> Магазька - нечто ругательное ))) Яко убожество с моей любимой РТ сравнивать - как ж..пу с пальцем (палец - ес-сно РТ)


Что есть РТ, и как с вариантом халявы?

_Добавлено через 48 секунд_



> Магазька - нечто ругательное ))) Яко убожество с моей любимой РТ сравнивать - как ж..пу с пальцем (палец - ес-сно РТ)


Что есть РТ, и как с вариантом халявы?

----------


## stalker1C7

> Магазька - нечто ругательное ))) Яко убожество с моей любимой РТ сравнивать - как ж..пу с пальцем (палец - ес-сно РТ)


дурашка, ты сам понимаешь что пишешь :)
смысл этого выражение
*сравнил жопу с пальцем*
посмотрел твою РТ. даже сравнивать нечего = говно

----------


## Charger89

Люди! братья! человеки! ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! Дайте ссылочку на 1с одежда и обувь буду ооооооочень благодарен! только реально рабочую :yes:

----------


## hali

магазька с ключом не качаеться

----------


## Анастасия-1

Простите, но ссылка на 



> 1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AHH9DBPP


что то открывает не то :(
Где скачать эту программу?

----------


## Proza_I

*dana355*,Где можно найти розница 8 базовая версия?

----------


## vint1999

Мдяя. Мегааплоад накрылся однако. Власти добрались.

----------


## Annabelli

Кто-нибудь может дать ссылку на эту конфигурацию?

----------


## vnbsoft

Розница 8. *Магазин одежды и обуви*, редакция 1.0 версия *1.0.14.3*

*Скачать*

----------

oleganvrn (20.02.2013), Елена О (03.09.2014)

----------


## hohloff

Народ а для Украины магазин одежда + обувь есть?

----------


## nikser

Добрый день! Скажите, есть у кого-нибудь "Руководство администратора 1С:Розница 8. магазин одежды и обуви"?

----------


## nikser

Добрый день! Скажите, есть у кого-нибудь "Руководство администратора 1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви"? Или хоть какое-нибудь описание настроек проги.

----------


## 9258825

Очень нужна "1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", помогите плиз!!!!

----------


## Vasili2012

> Очень нужна "1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", помогите



Дак скачай http://turbo.to/iy4kkmioruow.html

----------

bmv725 (10.11.2022), infodat (24.03.2015), roler (12.03.2014)

----------


## p-yakunin

а почему ссылки не работают?

----------


## sniperpavel13

пожалуйста помогите.
Очень нужны 1) Хеликс: Одежда и Обувь 
                   2) Хеликс: Магазин Одежды и Обуви

----------


## Дети Города

Ссылка не рабочая:blush:

----------


## levoven

пожалуйста помогите.
Очень нужны 1) Хеликс: Одежда и Обувь 
2) Хеликс: Магазин Одежды и Обуви

----------


## Ukei

- Пользуемся *ПОПРОШАЙКОЙ*. Все обновления для рарусовской Розницы есть по ссылке на Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------

Anjei78 (30.01.2021), EvgeniyKr (26.08.2020), Анна Фатеева (03.02.2021)

----------

